# where to get co2 tank filled?



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the title said. Does anyone know?


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

kms tools or your local fire prevention place. prevention place is cheaper but takes longer.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear dbc marine in Richmond is the cheapest, but I haven't used it. Actually, Royal City Fire Safety is really fast, but it's in New West. Way cheaper than KMS too. KMS is easy and fast, but seems to be the priciest. Bevgas in Coquitlam will do it too, but they either do exchange or only fill when they have enough cylinders to run the CO2 generator.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DBC Marine is by far the cheapest. They usually charge $1/lb plus a $5 fill charge. So a 10 pounder would cost $15 to fill .

Here are their contact details.

DBC Marine Safety Systems‎
101-3760 Jacombs Road, Richmond, BC V6V 1Y6
(604) 278-3221‎

Good Luck.

Stuart


----------



## negafen (Apr 27, 2010)

Wouldn't paintball places be the cheapest? It's been many years since I last went but I seem to remember $5 being the going rate on 10lbers in paintball.

Consider giving your nearest pb shop a call?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You are probably thinking a 10 oz. paintball refill. 10 lbers weigh around 18 - 20 lbs when filled. I'd like to see a baller carry that around .

Stuart


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Any welding supply shop. Look in the phone book there are more around then one would think. But they rarely advertise, as most of their business is supplying truck and fabrication shops and not retail... But they will be more then happy to take your money too!


----------

